# Horse Liniment for muscles and ligaments



## Mike Jones

Has anyone tried using horse liniment on your dog's muscles and joints. Someone told me that they use it with their dogs and I thought it might be a good idea. If you have used horse liniment what kind have you used?


----------



## Anne Jones

Bigeloil and Absorbine are the ones that I have used on my horse. I usually buy Bigeloil & always have some on hand. If for some reason I couldn't get that I would get the Absorbine. Either is good. It has a refreshing cool feel of a 'brace' when applied. I would not want to have the dog licking it, though. I'm sure that the smell & taste would stop most of them, but my female will lick or chew thru anything. She is not easily discouraged. So I would keep an eye on the dog. I would think that most feed stores or horse supply stores or on line you will find it depending on where you live.

ETA .... I have not used it on my dog, haven't had any reason to, but can't see why you couldn't. Maybe Maren or Connie will have some other suggestions on this.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

I have used many horse products on myself for "issues" but not on the dogs. The issue I will have is licking the product off before it works. IMO an internal product would best be served here!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

this is good stuff and safe for dogs
http://www.noatak.com/sepval/algyv01.asp


----------



## Mike Jones

Thanks everyone fo rthe input. My boy has some muscle strain and my ver subscribed rest and muscle relaxants. She suggested begay but I needed to watch him. I thought that I would try some horse liniment based on a suggestion. I like the idea of trying the slaydog linent. I wish I could get it locally.


----------



## Mike Jones

Howard Gaines III said:


> I have used many horse products on myself for "issues" but not on the dogs. The issue I will have is licking the product off before it works. IMO an internal product would best be served here!


What internal stuff would you suggest for muscle strain?


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

Linaments are most certainly used in the racing greyhound industry.

Trainer's Choice 5000 and Bigeloil are the main ones used I think, but Absorbine also is used.

I have used diluted Bigeloil as a body brace for my whippets when they were young and raced.

The difference in skin and coat would make me wonder if it would work on a GSD, though. Whippets have thin skin, and little hair, and it would really need to reach hair.


----------



## Mike Jones

Michelle Kutelis said:


> Linaments are most certainly used in the racing greyhound industry.
> 
> Trainer's Choice 5000 and Bigeloil are the main ones used I think, but Absorbine also is used.
> 
> I have used diluted Bigeloil as a body brace for my whippets when they were young and raced.
> 
> The difference in skin and coat would make me wonder if it would work on a GSD, though. Whippets have thin skin, and little hair, and it would really need to reach hair.


Thanks Michelle,

I would certainly have to get it down to the skin through all of that fur. I may have to use twice as much to get penetration.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

If you put it in a squeeze bottle with a narrow nozzle you can kind of part the fur and apply it closer to the skin and it uses less product. You can get small squeeze bottles at the pharmacy that are used for hair colouring products that work great for this.


----------



## Mike Jones

Lynn great idea, I did not think about using a narrow nozzle squeeze bottle. I'm off to the store today.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Baby asprin can't hurt. But NOTHING is better than time. I use to complain about martial arts pains. The Master Sensai would say, "Time."


----------

